# so sehen eure Mittagessen aus



## darksnake (7. Juli 2006)

Habe mir mal nen neues Thema ausgedacht! Stellt doch mal eure Essen vor..
Hier mal meine Barsche von heute mittag 


Ich sach nur lecker sind zwar nur kleine aber auch die schmecken mit etwas Feingefühl sehr gut!!!!|wavey:


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Ja, das war ja ma ne super Idee!!! :r 

Ich sitz hier bei Apfel und Kaffee und Du stellst hier
Bilder von gebruzzelten Barschen rein!

Danke schön auch! :q :q :q 

Nee, sieht das legger aus (sabber)!#6 

P.S.: Meinen Apfel knipse ich jetzt aber nich ...


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



> Ich sitz hier bei Apfel und Kaffee



Das gibt nen wunderbaren Durchfall.


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

|rotwerden


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*


----------



## Ronen (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

mahlzeit!


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Ronen., wat is dat denn`? ne stulle mit blutwurst und ketchup ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ronen (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

das sind 3 Kasslernackenscheiben und bissl zusammengerührtes Tomatenzeug ( süss - sauer ) auf 2 legger Scheiben Kommißbrot.

Wenn ich mir mal Brot kaufe , dann ess ich jede Mahlzeit mit Brot!

Ich bin bei meinen Essen ziemlich anspruchslos da ich ja nur für mich alleine koche.

Hauptsache Fleisch..das ist des wichtigste!

p.s. die Teller waren ein geschmackvoll gewähltes Einzugsgeschenk


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Na, Norbert F! Was meinste?
Auch ein Durchfall-Patient??? :q 

Nee, Ronen! Nix für ungut! War nur Spaß!#6 

Sieht ein wenig ungewöhnlich aus - liegt aber sicher am Tellerdesign!

Manchmal überkommt mich der Gibbel auf ne Frikadelle, 
die in Ketchup schwimmt! sabber


----------



## Ronen (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Da ich ja gelernter Hotelkoch bin, und auch schon in Häusern wie dem Sheraton Congress-, und dem Hilton Frankfurt gekocht habe, ist es schwer etwas zu kochen was mich beim essen noch glücklich machen kann.

ich hab auch selten mein kühlschrank eingeschaltet weil mein tag 10 uhr beginnt und 3 Uhr nachts endet. Wenn ich dann frei habe, dann kauf ich mir das, was ich auch wegdrücke. Alles andere würde nur schlecht werden. Daher immer recht spartanische essen.

Anderenfalls hätt ich auch gar net die Lust mir MahiMai Filet auf Zitronengrass und Basmatireis zu kochen. Und so Dinge wie eintopf oder andere bürgerliche Kost habe ich nie gelernt zuzubereiten, da ich auch meine Lehre in einem 4 Sterne Hotel mit sehr gehobener Küche gemacht habe.

Deshalb gibts bei mir 90% Nudeln und 10 % Brot und das jeweils mit jenem Fleisch Kombiniert, welches mich im Supermarkt anlacht!


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



> Na, Norbert F! Was meinste?
> Auch ein Durchfall-Patient???



Oder Bröckchenhusten :m 
Schmeckt bestimmt gut, ich bin selber Ketchup Fan.

Hatte heute mittag panierte Schnitzel mit Brägele. Leider kein Foto, war im Restaurant. Da kann ich auch nicht mehr hin, die hätten mich fast getötet als ich Ketchup dazuwollte #d 
Aber Hauptsache ich habs bekommen.


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

@ Ronen

Ich wollt das Essen ja auch nich schlecht machen!
Aber Du mußt schon zugeben: es sieht ein wenig 
ungewöhnlich aus! Ich sach nur Tellerdesign!#6 

Ich bin zur Zeit Strohwitwer und verbringe meine Zeit
natürlich im Moment nicht mit kochen, bei dem Wetter
schon gar nicht!

Ich mach mir das einfach; Brot mit Wurst, Nudeln,
Salate in jeglicher Form (mach nebenbei Diät)!

Was soll ich für mich alleine kochen? 

Also: immer weiter mit den Mittagessen

Is der Nacken von Dir angebraten oder gibts den 
so zu kaufen - ich kenn das nicht!


----------



## Ronen (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



> Ich wollt das Essen ja auch nich schlecht machen!



hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst  !!!

Die Teller....  da muss ich jedesmal aufs neue schmunzeln wenn ich darauf mein essen anrichte. Die sind so hässlich, dass sie schon fast kultig sind .



> Is der Nacken von Dir angebraten oder gibts den
> so zu kaufen - ich kenn das nicht!



Natürlich angebraten. Gabs fertig abgepackt in der frischfleischabteilung im R*W* Markt. Kostete 1,30 € und ist genau richtig für eine Portion. Die qualität hingegen war nun net megadoll...aber geschmeckt hats!


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja gelernter Hotelkoch bin, und auch schon in Häusern wie dem Sheraton Congress-, und dem Hilton Frankfurt gekocht habe, ist es schwer etwas zu kochen was mich beim essen noch glücklich machen kann.


@Selbstständiger EDV-Techniker 

Kassler aus der Pfanne mit Zigeunersauce an Brot! :c

Haben die dort jemanden davon gejagt?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Also so hässlich sind die Teller nicht. Passen halt nicht ganz zum Untergrund.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Hier mal mein Mittagessen.

PS :Räucheröfchen war von Lidl


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Gestern gab es diese Häppchen am Abend - Mittags blieb die Küche bedingt lauwarm. :q


----------



## Ronen (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



> @Selbstständiger EDV-Techniker



sollte das ne anspielung sein , auf mein im Profil angegebenen Job, dann erklär ich Dir das natürlich auch gern.

Ich bin gelernter Koch ( lehre 1995 - 1998 ), tätig als Koch  ( Küchenchef ) und betreibe ein Nebengewerbe ( jaja , sowasgibt es...so richtig mit Einkommensteuererklärung , eigener Steuernummer usw. ) als EDV techniker und früher noch Webdesigner um mein ostdeutsches Gehalt zu verbessern. 

Leider ist der markt total überlaufen und daher wirds ewig nur nen Nebengewerbe bleiben....denn leben kann ich davon allein nicht!

Noch fragen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Noch fragen?


Was zu essen kriegst Du als Küchenchef doch aber in der Küche oder?
Mir ist das so bekannt, dass man in dem Gewerbe quasi verköstigt wird!


----------



## Ronen (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



> Was zu essen kriegst Du als Küchenchef doch aber in der Küche oder?
> Mir ist das so bekannt, dass man in dem Gewerbe quasi verköstigt wird!



Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht ganz was des soll!

Auch ich arbeite nicht jeden Tag und hab auch Hunger wenn ich frei habe. ansonnsten ist das natürlich richtig..daher auch mein Kühlschrank,der selten angeschalten ist...und daher auch die Strategie.. Einkaufen , kochen und essen! Hab ich ja alles schonmal geschrieben.

Hat auch eigentlich nix mit dem Thread zutun. Ich denke viele Leute bekommen auf arbeit was zu essen und kochen zuhause!


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> ansonnsten ist das natürlich richtig..daher auch mein Kühlschrank,der selten angeschalten ist...


Keine Panik, hast wohl offensichtlich den Großteil daraus verstanden und alles andere, liest sich ja auch weiter Oben heraus.  #h


----------



## Case (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Hechtfilets von Neulich.
In Butter auf Mandeln gebraten. Dazu gabs Frühkartoffeln und Salat.
Der Ganze Fisch hat nicht in die Pfanne gepasst. 

Case


----------



## Pfützenangler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Hechtfilets von Neulich.
> In Butter auf Mandeln gebraten. Dazu gabs Frühkartoffeln und Salat.
> Der Ganze Fisch hat nicht in die Pfanne gepasst.
> 
> Case


 
Sieht sehr legga aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hab gestern auch Hechtfilets geschnitten und suche jetzt nach nem Rezept.
Hast Du die Filets paniert und wenn ja womit??


----------



## Brummel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

Oh man, Case :m , das sieht wirklich Super aus, übrigens nehm ich zum Panieren gerne Gries |kopfkrat .
Bei mir gabs heute was aus der Tüte, ich sag nur: " Bääähhhhhh:v "


----------



## Case (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*



			
				Brummel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, Case :m , das sieht wirklich Super aus, übrigens nehm ich zum Panieren gerne Gries |kopfkrat .
> Bei mir gabs heute was aus der Tüte, ich sag nur: " Bääähhhhhh:v "



Die Tüte kommt auch nach dem Essen.!

Case


----------



## Naglfar (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: so sehen eure Mittagessen aus*

@case: #6 und nach der tüte wird nochmal gebrutzelt oder eher reste vernichtet?


hätte ich bloß nicht hier rein geschaut. ich hab jetzt kohldampf auf fisch und absolut nix fischiges hier. nichtmal aus der dose.

kann erst am donnerstag wieder ans wasser. danach gibts hoffentlich auch wieder fisch. davor muss ich hier noch 2 prüfungen schreiben und dann am mittwoch wieder heimfahren.
kann ja dann auch mal fotos von meinen kochexperimenten machen.

gruß,
naglfar


----------

